# factory build sheet found in seat tube



## matthotch (Nov 28, 2009)

i am restoring my late 30's schwinn dx frame and while i was sand blasting the frame a piece of paper flew out of the seatpost tube. i paid it no mind at the time. but when i finished and took the frame and parts out of the blaster i looked at the paper and it was a build sheet with parts specs etc with a signiture on the back. i will post pics of it soon. i was wondering if anyone has come across this before???


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 28, 2009)

*Build sheet...*

I haven't but think it would be a cool post! Brad


----------



## all riders (Nov 28, 2009)

*paper int the seatpost*

not quite the same but, I have several times found the original bill of sale rolled up in the handlebars


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2009)

My dad found a complete set of Schwinn paint chips rolled up in the seat tube of his '47 DX when he was restoring it.


----------



## mastronaut (Nov 29, 2009)

*You guys are lucky!*

All I ever find are cocoons and funky, scary arachnids.


----------



## wercmcbecker (Dec 1, 2009)

*Post pics*

I don't currently have a Schwinn but seeing a true build sheet would be awesome.  Please post pictures.

Melissa


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 8, 2009)

*Prewar DX factory build sheet pictures*



matthotch said:


> i am restoring my late 30's schwinn dx frame and while i was sand blasting the frame a piece of paper flew out of the seatpost tube. i paid it no mind at the time. but when i finished and took the frame and parts out of the blaster i looked at the paper and it was a build sheet with parts specs etc with a signiture on the back. i will post pics of it soon. i was wondering if anyone has come across this before???



 I am posting these pictures for Matt.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pics BW, so neat to see that, especially the signature on the back!


----------



## roseygrey (Dec 10, 2009)

Inside the tank of my 38 Shelby flying cloud I found a Morrow service manuel.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 10, 2009)

Very Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmagruder10 (Dec 11, 2009)

Not mine , but a Saw a Schwinn Prologue (late 80`s) that Had a compete build sheet that  had very detailed drawings that looked like blueprints , and had measurements , that was found in the seat tube. It was in very nice condition. That is by far the coolest thing I have ever seen come out of a bike frame.


----------

